# Costa Del Mar



## TurkeyH90 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anyone know the best Costas for fresh water trout fishing? Curious about the best lense/style for trout fishing.


----------



## huntfish (Feb 6, 2008)

I like the complete wrap around set.   Believe it is the baracuda model.  It doesn't let the light in from the sides so I don't get additional reflection.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 6, 2008)

Doubt the model matters, whatever makes you happy. 

But I'd get a light color like amber.  Most of the trout steams we fish here in the Appalachians are so covered, you're usually fishing in the shade or spots of partial shade.  Darker glasses in the shade make it too hard to spot fish in cover.  It's too difficult to pick up fish on a multi-colored bottom when the lenses are too dark.


----------



## fishhead (Feb 6, 2008)

They also have several styles of glasses with interchangeable lenses. They usually come with grey, vermillion, and amber. Costs a little more, but it is like having three pair.


----------



## BPR (Feb 12, 2008)

Go to the store and find the style that fits you best.  They have alot of similar looking styles that vary in size.  As for the lenses, you can get any style in just about any color.  For in shore, I would probably go amber, or gray if you plan on wearing them everyday.  The polarized lenses will help alot on the water no matter what color.  

I have a pair of the Brine that I love.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Feb 13, 2008)

hmmm, i just sold a brand new pair on here to a fellow...had gray amber and sunrise.  The Tarpon series people swear by them.  For fishing in the tight waters, i would probably stick to the sunrise lenses...they seem to be have as dark...


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yea I would recommend amber, they blue and green lenses are great for high sun exposure when on a big lake or out on the bays or offshore. But if your looking at fishing in the shade some I would stick to an amber lense for that. As for the frame well I work in a boaters world and sell these all the time. IT really doesnt matter what style frame you get just pick one that fits your face well, that is the biggest concern with the frame, once you picked your frame then just pick the lense you want.


----------



## Mr W. (Feb 14, 2008)

costa's web site has a chart for what is the best lens for what sitiation. Like a cell phone i don't know what i did before i got mine.


----------



## little rascal (Feb 14, 2008)

*Some advantages*

to the Brown and Amber Lenses are that they work better for seeing fish in shallows, great for driving in all conditions especially in fog ,rain, overcast days etc. They make great shooting or hunting glasses as they make reds, browns etc., really stand out. I have had all kinds of high end sunglasses and the Brown ,Amber are the most versatile and I like them most.


----------



## DAWG FAN (Feb 15, 2008)

*costas*

580 lenses - brown


----------



## JasonF (Feb 19, 2008)

Definately go with the amber lens for your kinda fishing.


----------



## bross07 (Mar 3, 2008)

AMBER Lenses (580's if you budget allows) I have the triple tails and can't go without them. For trout and reds the amber lenses are the best then the blue mirror next. Hope this helps!


----------



## Dub (Mar 23, 2008)

Absolutely love my amber Wave Killers.  They are old, but still my favorite pair of glasses ever.


----------



## Bobhica (Apr 17, 2008)

"costa's web site has a chart for what is the best lens for what sitiation. Like a cell phone i don't know what i did before i got mine."

I wouldn't just go see which one's feel best, because the lenses do have practicality behind their colors.  Check out what Mr. W was referring to, because you don't want a dark lense for trout fishing.


----------

